# Looking for a mate for my pigeon...........



## Suzy_89 (Oct 19, 2005)

Does anyone living in Edmonton, Alberta have any female pigeons that are up for adoption....I'm looking for a mate for my male pigeon that I have kept for about 8 months now....


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Suzy,

I have two pigeons that will need homes in the next few months. One male and one female ferals, both rescues that are not releasable. I am in Saskatoon, about 6 hours away by car (driving fast, that is). Can you tell me how you keep your birds, loft, aviary, indoors etc? My problem is in finding a good home for my babies as I cannot keep them beyond September. They do need a home as I cannot release either at this point. Can you take on two birds who are much loved, would you be willing? Feel free to PM or E-mail me.

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I just read your thread from last October for the first time. I noticed you did not get a response to your questions about what to feed pigeons. Have you now got a good pigeon/dove mix on hand, or at the minimum, some wild bird seed? I hope you are not salting the water anymore. Let me know how it's going and I will do my best to help out.

Cameron


----------

